# Pets permitted?



## tursiops15 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am supposed to be moving to Abu Dhabi in January (if all goes well with the Visa process). I was wondering whether most apartments allow you to have pets. Also, if anyone has experience with bringing over a pet from the US, any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

:fingerscrossed:

Suzanne


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

it depends on the landlord, they are all different you will have to ask each one etc if its allowed.


----------

